# Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar



## MisterG (23. Februar 2010)

*Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

Crucial hat offiziell die Verfügbarkeit der neuen RealSSD-Serie bekannt gegeben.

Die Daten:

-SATA II/III
-34 nm
-MLC-NAND
-Lesen bis 355 MB/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Preis für 128GB bei 499 USD , 256GB für 799 USD.
Quelle


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

Schöne Leserate, aber sie sagen nichts über die Schreibgeschwindigkeit.
Bei den Preisen sollten die Schreibraten mal lieber analog zu den Leseraten gehen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

schön ung gut aber der Preis ist die härte !

Viel zu Teuer....!


----------



## Taitan (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

cool. wenn die Hersteller nun mehr oder minder alle auf Sata3 umgestellt haben, werden die Dinger langsam interessant.


----------



## steinschock (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

Bleibt zu hoffen das die etwas älteren günstiger werden.

Aber geiles Teil.

Crucial RealSSD C300 256GB SATA 3Gbps Performance Analysis Introduction :: TweakTown

Micron RealSSD C300 256GB SATA 6Gbps SSD Review - RealSSD C300 Brings SATA 6Gbps Performance - Legit Reviews

Micron RealSSD C300 SATA III SSD Review - HotHardware

AnandTech: OCZ?s Vertex Limited Edition Review & SSD State of the Union


----------



## canis lupus (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Schöne Leserate, aber sie sagen nichts über die Schreibgeschwindigkeit.




*RealSSD C300 256GB SATA 6G Features 
*


2.5" Form Factor
SATA 6Gbp/s system interface
4.3W/94mW average power (active/standby)
Up to 355MB/s sustained sequential read speed
Up to 215MB/s sustained sequential write speed
1500 G/1ms shock and 2Ghz to 500Hz at 3.1G vibration
0°C to +70°C temperature range
75g weight


----------



## Sularko (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

Die Leserate ist echt Hammer. Aber noch sind SSD zu klein und zu teuer.


----------



## Hugo78 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

@canis lupus
Thx 

215MB/s schreiben ist schick.


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wenn die auf 300€ runter geht könnte ich anfangen schwach zu werden (meinen Geldbeutel dabei nicht berücksichtigt )


----------



## MisterKnister (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

Heute hab ich doch noch irgendwo gelesen, dass diese MLC-Chips "schlechter" sind als die SLC....


----------



## MisterG (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*



MisterKnister schrieb:


> Heute hab ich doch noch irgendwo gelesen, dass diese MLC-Chips "schlechter" sind als die SLC....




http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f227/ssd-slc-versus-mlc-511692.html


----------



## MisterKnister (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*



MisterG schrieb:


> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f227/ssd-slc-versus-mlc-511692.html



Tjo, hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile 

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass mich dein Link nicht weiterbringt


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

nun wenn jene ssd mlc benutzt könnte man mit slc theoretisch noch höhere raten erreichen oder?


----------



## windows (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

So gut wie gekauft.


----------



## steinschock (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

MLC sind etwas schlechter wie SLC,
besonders bei der Haltbarkeit und Schreibgeschwindigkeit.

Allerdings ist das kaum noch interessant da inzwischen MLC gut genug sind,
durch die neuen Controller und bessere Flash-Chips wird SLC auch aus dem Profimarkt verschwinden.


----------



## snajdan (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

Klingt ja recht fett was die da rausbringen wollen. Aber Preis is alles andere als fett. Der ist ja MEGAFETT :/


----------



## Painkiller (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Crucial RealSSD C300 verfügbar*

Hier gibts wieder ein kleines Update.

Anscheinend plant Crucial die SSD´s auch in 1,8 Zoll-Format zu bringen. 

Hardwareluxx - Crucial RealSSD C300 bald auch im 1,8-Zoll-Format


----------

